# Fantasy Flight Games statement on Star Wars License



## _NewbieDM_ (Dec 16, 2010)

I put on my journalist cap this morning as a member of the RPG press and put out a call to FFG to respond to the internet speculation regarding the Star Wars license rumor that is floating around.

Here was the reply from the press rep.:

"FFG does not comment on speculation. Any and all public news is
available on our website." 

Which is a very different answer from the straight "No we don't have it." from a number of other companies, including Paizo, Margaret Weis, Steve Jackson Games.

With this, I'll let you draw your own conclusions, but the press rep also added the following, and I only quote because I imagine all our exchange was on the record:

"...hope you find who did end up getting it."

Which could be read any number of ways.  

My personal opinion is that we aren't talking about an rpg here at all, but rather a war game like Warhammer, and my gut tells me that GW is getting the license.  

Nobody has really handled grand scale combats on the tabletop for SW before, in any capacity, in any of its many different versions of a tabletop hobby game.

Someone should put the WAR in Star Wars.


----------



## possum (Dec 16, 2010)

In today's day and age, that's practically a confirmation in my eyes.  Good work on this.


----------



## CharlesRyan (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for digging, Mr. DM! Can't wait to finally hear who does have it, and more importantly, what they plan to do with it . . . .


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Dec 16, 2010)

I read this as, yes they have the license, but they have a specific plan on how they want to make the announcement, rather than confirmation coming in an internet leak.


----------



## ggroy (Dec 16, 2010)

A joint venture between FFG and GW, where FFG handles the rpg + card game stuff while GW handles the miniatures part?


----------



## Wik (Dec 16, 2010)

_NewbieDM_ said:


> Nobody has really handled grand scale combats on the tabletop for SW before, in any capacity, in any of its many different versions of a tabletop hobby game.




Sorry, but that statement is a tad misinformed.  There was, in fact, a tabletop Star Wars game - it was a fighter vs. starship game that was called, I believe, Rogue Fighter or something to that effect.

It was produced by West End Games, if memory serves, and could (sort of) be used to complement their d6 Star Wars rules.  

I remember having a copy of it, with all the cardboard tokens and whatnot, sometime in the early nineties.  Never did play it, because I am really not much of a star wars guy, and Battletech really satisfied all my tactical blowing stuff up needs.  

To be honest, the only Star Wars announcement that would get me stoked is if West End Games got the license again, and started re-releasing d6 supplements.  But what're the odds of that, eh?  

Still, I think a new star wars game would definitely be of interest to a large group of people.  

Just not me.


----------



## fba827 (Dec 16, 2010)

It's kind of like a cop drama episode where the suspect asks for a lawyer before answering and therefore is assumed to be guilty.  I mean, I get it, really I do.
But IF it is the case, this is a major announcement that they should be able to make in the way they want to.

If this were with regards to previews of a specific game mechanic or something, that might be different.. but this is the -_major_- announcement.  be it FFG or someone else, i think it's their announcement to make, not pointed out as _speculation_ (albeit methodical speculation) based on an exercise of nonresponse to a question.


----------



## Stormonu (Dec 16, 2010)

Wik, you have the right of it.  It was called Star Warriors.  West End also did a tabletop minis battle game for Star Wars that won several awards.  Likewise, WotC has done an attempt at a space combat game (one with the Silent Death rules, another the short-lived Fleet battles game), and of course their DDM-like miniature battle game.

There is also the queen's gambit board game that reproduced the triple-aspect fight from the Phantom Menace (Space, the Gungans and the Royal Palace).


----------



## _NewbieDM_ (Dec 16, 2010)

Yep, you're all right in regards to the combat games that have been released over the years.  WEG even had a miniatures battles game (which if I remember correctly included scenarios like Endor Shield Generator Assault for example).

So I stand corrected, but my point is, that on a personal level, I don't know how many more RPG rules I need to run SW... I own d6, 2 d20 versions, and Saga.  I'm kind of set in that regards.

Now a fresh take on grand scale combat is something I'd consider looking into, but rpg rules?  Not yet, Saga's only been out of print since May or so.

And in regards to this being FFG's announcement to make, yes it is, but journalists still have a duty to ask questions.


----------



## kitsune9 (Dec 16, 2010)

My bet is still on FFG. 

I can see FFG taking the license and doing a Star Wars board game, a hybrid rpg/board game, a card game, and maybe their shot at a mini's game complete with Death Star and Alliance dice.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 16, 2010)

_NewbieDM_ said:


> Here was the reply from the press rep.:
> 
> "FFG does not comment on speculation. Any and all public news is
> available on our website."
> ...




That they answer differently from SJG is not particularly meaningful.  The real question is, "How has FFG responded to similar inquiries in the past?"  

If FFG always responds that way to speculation, then they're just formal.  If, this time, they're being formal when usually they casually answer, "No, we aren't doing that thing you're all speculating about," you have a real thought-provoker on your hands.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 16, 2010)

Either way it is more than a little lame of Mongoose to passive aggressively spill the beans on this.  

They should have kept their mouth shut.

And to be clear, I don't think they shouldn't be *allowed* to do it.  I just think they are creeps for doing it and it strikes me as a whiny sour grapes action.


----------



## D'karr (Dec 16, 2010)

BryonD said:


> Either way it is more than a little lame of Mongoose to passive aggressively spill the beans on this.
> 
> They should have kept their mouth shut.
> 
> And to be clear, I don't think they shouldn't be *allowed* to do it.  I just think they are creeps for doing it and it strikes me as a whiny sour grapes action.




Huh?  I read nothing of the sort even remotely appearing to be that way coming from Mongoose.  Obviously, YMMV.


----------



## Anselyn (Dec 16, 2010)

BryonD said:


> Either way it is more than a little lame of Mongoose to passive aggressively spill the beans on this.
> 
> They should have kept their mouth shut.
> 
> And to be clear, I don't think they shouldn't be *allowed* to do it.  I just think they are creeps for doing it and it strikes me as a whiny sour grapes action.






			
				Mongoose said:
			
		

> We are not going to reveal who this is (you have heard of them), as that is their fanfare to blow. However, I am sure many will find it intriguing that the licence covers card games, RPGs, and... miniatures. Now, the company concerned is not known for its miniatures lines, which will probably put paid to my dream of 28mm multipart/multipose Stormtroopers.




Huh! x 2. 
ByronD: Practice what you preach?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 16, 2010)

D'karr said:


> Huh?  I read nothing of the sort even remotely appearing to be that way coming from Mongoose.  Obviously, YMMV.




Not really, considering that most companies don't brazenly say "We didn't get the secret project license we were working on, which was X, and now my hopes of making figurines for that system has been dashed."

Most companies with tact would not make that type of announce until the other company announce since it might come off as being unprofessional.


----------



## _NewbieDM_ (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't think Mongoose should have said anything at all.  The announcement of a new gaming license for SW should have come from the new licensee, not from a company who failed to secure it.  

That's not the way you deal with people in business.  There could be a burned bridge or two here.  I'm sure if FFG got the license, they aren't appreciating the position they are in of having to issue "no comment" statements as they prepare a big announcement.  More so when other companies have straight out declined to be the new license holders, making it more obvious to everyone.

I don't feel bad about asking them for a statement, but I feel bad about the position they are in (if they are indeed the new license holders).  Mongoose should have stayed tight lipped on any types of dealings.


----------



## Greg K (Dec 17, 2010)

Personally, I don't see anything wrong with what Matt wrote.

As for the possibilty of FFG getting the license, I'll be bummed if they do (based upon what I know of their past games).


----------



## Shawn_Kehoe (Dec 17, 2010)

I believe FFG has always maintained this line on any speculation. They recognize that if they openly say "no, not us!" when something is untrue, "no comment" become a tacit acknowledgement when the rumour has merit.

FYI, two of their major announcements this year were tied to themed gaming days at their FFG Event Centre ... Mansions of Madness was announced during an HP Lovecraft game day, and DungeonQuest during a Runebound / Descent / Runewars event.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 17, 2010)

By rights... it should be Green Ronin who picks up the license.

They made a TTRPG based off of Bioware's CRPG _Dragon Age_... it only makes sense that they then make a TTRPG for Bioware's upcoming MMORPG _Star Wars: The Old Republic_.


----------



## pawsplay (Dec 17, 2010)

_NewbieDM_ said:


> I don't think Mongoose should have said anything at all.  The announcement of a new gaming license for SW should have come from the new licensee, not from a company who failed to secure it.
> 
> That's not the way you deal with people in business.  There could be a burned bridge or two here.  I'm sure if FFG got the license, they aren't appreciating the position they are in of having to issue "no comment" statements as they prepare a big announcement.  More so when other companies have straight out declined to be the new license holders, making it more obvious to everyone.
> 
> I don't feel bad about asking them for a statement, but I feel bad about the position they are in (if they are indeed the new license holders).  Mongoose should have stayed tight lipped on any types of dealings.




You do know ENWorld started as a scoopie-scoopie site, right?


----------



## _NewbieDM_ (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmm. Yeah.

Not sure what that has to do with a company spilling secrets about closed door licensing deals.

A fan site reporting about 3.0 D&D and a company dropping hints about who beat them for a possible lucrative license are two separate things.


----------



## coyote6 (Dec 17, 2010)

DEFCON 1 said:


> By rights... it should be Green Ronin who picks up the license.
> 
> They made a TTRPG based off of Bioware's CRPG _Dragon Age_... it only makes sense that they then make a TTRPG for Bioware's upcoming MMORPG _Star Wars: The Old Republic_.




I don't think that sounds very likely.


----------



## GreyLord (Dec 17, 2010)

I think people who are betting on FFG may be surprised...I'm thinking it's NOT FFG.

In fact, the ONLY reason people are thinking it's FFG is because some crazy speculation on some sites...there really is NOTHING that indicates FFG...but there IS stuff out there indicating someone else, and in some ways pretty blatant.

It could be a whitewash by Lucas and FFG has it...or it could be that the stuff out there makes sense and FFG doesn't actually have the license.

Just a heads up...FFG couldn't even secure the rights to DUNE...what makes you think they secured the rights to SW?


----------



## Jhaelen (Dec 17, 2010)

Mongoose said:
			
		

> We are not going to reveal who this is (you have heard of them), as that is their fanfare to blow. However, I am sure many will find it intriguing that the licence covers card games, RPGs, and... miniatures. Now, the company concerned is not known for its miniatures lines, which will probably put paid to my dream of 28mm multipart/multipose Stormtroopers.



Hmm, maybe FFG is not exactly known for their mini lines, but they do have them.


----------



## Shawn_Kehoe (Dec 17, 2010)

GreyLord said:


> I think people who are betting on FFG may be surprised...I'm thinking it's NOT FFG.
> 
> In fact, the ONLY reason people are thinking it's FFG is because some crazy speculation on some sites...there really is NOTHING that indicates FFG...but there IS stuff out there indicating someone else, and in some ways pretty blatant.
> 
> ...




1) Well, it is *all* speculation at this point. The evidence is FFG's long list of existing licensed properties, and their strength in board games, cards and RPGs. The Mongoose post indicated that minis aren't a strength of the winner, which could also be applied to FFG.
2) Pretty blatant evidence that it another publisher? Please elaborate. At this point AEG appears to be the only likely competitor.
3) A "whitewash" implies a coverup or some sort of wrong-doing. I don't think it applies here.
4) The Dune license is pretty much universally unattainable as I understand it. Strife within the family or some such.


----------



## D'karr (Dec 17, 2010)

_NewbieDM_ said:


> I don't think Mongoose should have said anything at all.  The announcement of a new gaming license for SW should have come from the new licensee, not from a company who failed to secure it.




Mongoose said they didn't get the license, they didn't go and say and company X got it.  They didn't steal anyone's thunder.  They simply said we were going for the license and didn't get it.

So in essence the license holder will make their announcement when they're good and ready.  Just because the internet goes into speculation frenzy mode because Mongoose said they didn't get the license does not mean that Mongoose should have said nothing at all.


----------



## oni no won (Dec 17, 2010)

I doubt it is FFG too. They have/had produced some miniatures under their belt.

My bet is on Green Ronin. They have mainly concentrated on rpgs with a couple card games published. For them, SW would give them an excellent chance to spread out to other areas outside of rpgs.

As to Mongoose Matt's announcement, I don't think it was improper of him to announce his disappointment at getting the license. He stated it on his company's website anyway. Also, if you knew how much he really wanted to get the license, you would understand him wanting to voice that disappointment. Also, he didn't steal anyone's thunder. He just stated he didn't get it and that he didn't want to reveal the company to allow them the honor of announcing the license.


----------



## Psion (Dec 17, 2010)

GreyLord said:


> In fact, the ONLY reason people are thinking it's FFG is because some crazy speculation on some sites...there really is NOTHING that indicates FFG...




It is entirely speculation and I for one am not assuming anything. But I think the scope of the license matching well with the scope of products FFG is currently doing is a fairly strong data point, so I refute the notion there is _nothing_.



> but there IS stuff out there indicating someone else, and in some ways pretty blatant.




Really? Do share.


----------



## Gryffyn (Dec 17, 2010)

oni no won said:


> I doubt it is FFG too. They have/had produced some miniatures under their belt.
> 
> My bet is on Green Ronin.




Once again, Green Ronin doesn't have it. A few posts up is the link to their official word on the subject...


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Dec 17, 2010)

D'karr said:


> Mongoose said they didn't get the license, they didn't go and say and company X got it.  They didn't steal anyone's thunder.  They simply said we were going for the license and didn't get it.
> 
> So in essence the license holder will make their announcement when they're good and ready.  Just because the internet goes into speculation frenzy mode because Mongoose said they didn't get the license does not mean that Mongoose should have said nothing at all.




Mongoose didn't just say that they did not get the license. They said that the didn't, AND that somebody else did, and dropped hints about who that might be. I think Matt knows the Internet well enough to know that will spark a rabid frenzy of speculation.

In the grand scheme of things I think it's a little impolite, but not a huge deal. Like spoiling a surprise birthday party. It might be a little awkward if the Internet decides that FFG has the license and it turns out they don't, but everybody involved will get over it.


----------



## pawsplay (Dec 17, 2010)

It's not like spoiling a surprise birthday party. We still don't know who it is.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 17, 2010)

D'karr said:


> Mongoose said they didn't get the license, they didn't go and say and company X got it.  They didn't steal anyone's thunder.  They simply said we were going for the license and didn't get it.
> 
> So in essence the license holder will make their announcement when they're good and ready.  Just because the internet goes into speculation frenzy mode because Mongoose said they didn't get the license does not mean that Mongoose should have said nothing at all.



Whoever got it still has ever bit of their "thunder".  Mongoose didn't steal their thunder.  

But they did not simply say "we were going for the license and didn't get it", they flat out spilled the beans that a license has been awarded to someone else and an announcement is coming.  And that undermines the impact of whatever thunder there may be once the statement does come out.

I'm not saying it is a terrible awful thing.  It is just petty and childish and very unprofessional.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 17, 2010)

BryonD said:


> I'm not saying it is a terrible awful thing.  It is just petty and childish and very unprofessional.




Well, this might fit under "do not attribute to malice what can be explained by thoughtlessness".  

Though, honestly, I don't know if it really reduces the impact that much.  Before, the announcement would have been a surprise, and that has good impact.

But don't ignore the PR and marketing benefits of anticipation!  Now, knowing someone has the license, we're all now talking and speculating about it - it is more in the forefront of our minds.  If the people who have the license are smart, they can use that to their advantage - possibly greater advantage than a surprise announcement would have provided.


----------



## pogre (Dec 17, 2010)

GW + FFG seems like a likely combo


----------



## Psion (Dec 17, 2010)

Umbran said:


> Well, this might fit under "do not attribute to malice what can be explained by thoughtlessness".




Not that I find this as objectionable as BryonD does, but I think that most "unprofessionalism" and "childishness" can be explained by thoughtlessness, so I don't think he was implying malice here.


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 17, 2010)

BryonD said:


> Whoever got it still has ever bit of their "thunder". Mongoose didn't steal their thunder.
> 
> But they did not simply say "we were going for the license and didn't get it", they flat out spilled the beans that a license has been awarded to someone else and an announcement is coming. And that undermines the impact of whatever thunder there may be once the statement does come out.
> 
> I'm not saying it is a terrible awful thing. It is just petty and childish and very unprofessional.




I disagree.

Mongoose's statement has had the effect of, whether unintentional or not, creating a minor frenzy over who has the license. A frenzy that can do nothing but actually increase the impact of an anouncement by whomever did actually win the license.

I'm sure that it's also had the added benefit of increasing traffic at the websites of all those companies that may have been in the running, or even suspected of pursuing, the license.

Petty, childish, and very unprofessional? I don't think so. Not when it's actually beneficial to virtually every company that had the possiblity of aquiring the license, and doubly so for the company that won.

It's a win-win (win-win-win-win...) situation.


----------



## pedr (Dec 18, 2010)

coyote6 said:


> I don't think that sounds very likely.



And if you read the comments, Cam Banks (Boymonster) says it's not Margaret Weis Productions either.


----------



## Cergorach (Dec 19, 2010)

Umbran said:


> Well, this might fit under "do not attribute to malice what can be explained by thoughtlessness".




It might have something to do with this:



			
				msprange said:
			
		

> This year, that changed. The old spirit is back. We’ll be taking no prisoners and won’t be caught napping when others in the industry (remaining nameless) throw us a curved ball (putting it politely). We are jumping on the table and looking for a fight.




I appreciate it greatly that Matthew revealed that the SW license was picked up, I understand his frustration and also understand that he could have been a lot more clear on who now holds the license, but he didn't. Also keep in mind that the SW license hasn't had this much attention in the RPG/boardgame/miniatures market in a long while. I certainly don't think that when his competitor outbids him on a license he should bend over on request and not ask where that light saber is going to be used for...

If it was FFG+GW, I seriously doubt it would be a shared license, I would suspect that GW would buy the miniature wargame rights outright and not bother with the rest. Pretty much the same they did with LotR. But if I look objectively at the matter, I doubt that GW is actually looking at another licensed property in this market. LotR took some serious hits when the movies where passé, I even have my doubts on whether there'll be a LotR game made by GW in 10 years. In two years the first part of the Hobbit movie, I hope that GW LotR holds out that long (I know there are some serious fans, but I doubt that it is as popular as 40k or even WFB at the moment). SW currently has no really big titles in the making, Bioware is doing an MMO (which could be big), but it really doesn't tie in with the most popular eras. And we all know how successful miniatures based on MMOs are (WoW CMG)...

I do think that FFG is a good possibility, but I'll eat my hat if GW is involved.


----------



## GreyLord (Dec 19, 2010)

Cergorach said:


> It might have something to do with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bio's doing a SW MMO you say?  (Yes, I already knew that)....

Hmmm...

I wouldn't say Bio would ever make a PnP RPG...

But there could be some interesting things about Bio...

Probably more interesting then GW (a Known Minis maker)...though I suppose all the rumors about FFG and the Russians could make people go much more crazy on these boards...


----------



## Wednesday Boy (Dec 19, 2010)

Umbran said:


> But don't ignore the PR and marketing benefits of anticipation! Now, knowing someone has the license, we're all now talking and speculating about it - it is more in the forefront of our minds.




It's true, I'm constantly checking this thread and the other one just to see if there's any new developments.  I'm very anxious to see who it is where otherwise I would probably have missed the pending announcement by a day or two.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 20, 2010)

pogre said:


> GW + FFG seems like a likely combo



Great gods, above and below, I hope not. Those are possibly the folks I want least to get the license - the latest RPG releases from either one/both have been 'not at all good' (to be polite). WHFRP and Dragon Age are overpriced, incomplete, and not all that hot rules wise.  FFGs miniatures games have been poor, overpriced, and scaled to be incompatible with other miniatures.

GW could do a decent job with the minis, and maybe even the miniatures rules, but GW and FFG together can turn gold into lead.

I would like to see what Green Ronin could do with it, but I doubt that they would have the wherewithal to acquire the license. *EDIT* As Coyote6 has pointed out, Green Ronin is guilty of the disappointing Dragon Age RPG, not FFG. I _would_ like to see a True20 or Mutants & Masterminds version of Star Wars, but Green Ronin can throw out a piece of overpriced junk too. *EDIT*

The Auld Grump


----------



## coyote6 (Dec 20, 2010)

The thing is, they just got the license. They most likely don't have books or other product ready to go (who can afford to write & develop a whole game line _before_ you have the license to make that game?), so it's likely to be quite some time before their products make it to market. 

Since it's a license, everything has to go to Lucas Arts for approval -- and that can take some time. Especially if Lucas Arts is busy with something else -- a new TV series or an MMORPG, for example. And if the company tries to rush something out, and it's crap -- well, hopefully, Lucas Arts would kick it back. Getting it right takes some time.

So if the game company announces their license acquisition now, they then will probably have a long time before product comes out. The more time that goes by, the more the hype dies down. Worse, the more the "vaporware" rumors will start. 

Compare Black Library's DC license vs. Green Ronin's. BL announced it, then nothing, nothing, nothing, BL is out of the RPG business. Pramas has said GR started negotiations for the DC license three years before the books came out -- and they announced the license 3 months before the books came out, so they kept quiet for a couple of years while they got the license, then wrote the game. Thus, they got the burst of hype, the book came out, and they kept rolling. 

(Well, the supplements have taken longer than announced, I think. But it's still better than "we got the license! <months or years pass> Here's the game!")


----------



## coyote6 (Dec 20, 2010)

TheAuldGrump said:


> Great gods, above and below, I hope not. Those are possibly the folks I want least to get the license - the latest RPG releases from either one/both have been 'not at all good' (to be polite). WHFRP and Dragon Age are overpriced, incomplete, and not all that hot rules wise.  FFGs miniatures games have been poor, overpriced, and scaled to be incompatible with other miniatures.
> 
> GW could do a decent job with the minis, and maybe even the miniatures rules, but GW and FFG together can turn gold into lead.
> 
> I would like to see what Green Ronin could do with it, but I doubt that they would have the wherewithal to acquire the license.




Green Ronin did Dragon Age, which you said was "overpriced, incomplete, and not all that hot rules wise".


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 20, 2010)

coyote6 said:


> Green Ronin did Dragon Age, which you said was "overpriced, incomplete, and not all that hot rules wise".



Whoops - you are indeed correct, and I will repair my error... What I should have said is that I would have liked a True20/Mutants & Masterminds version. (Yeah, I still think that Dragon Age is a pretty poor excuse for such an expensive game, even if I _do_ like other RPG releases from Green Ronin. It was indeed overpriced, incomplete, and the rules are not all that hot.)

For that matter, I have liked FFG's boardgame rereleases, Arkham Horror and Kill Doctor Lucky are not bad games at all. It is mostly WHFRP and Mutant Chronicles that bothered me, I have no reason (or excuse) for blaming Dragon Age on them. Sorry.

*EDIT* Oi! I am on a roll here... As Coyote points out KDL is Paizo... that's it! I'm going to bed and hiding under the covers until I actually wake up.... (I had a brief nap after work and a party, but it looks like my brain is still on the pillow....)

The Auld Grump


----------



## Cergorach (Dec 20, 2010)

While I agree that WFRP 3E isn't all that great imho, Deathwatch, which is more recent is great imho. The WFRP + 40k RPGs are doing very well for FFG, wether _we _like them or not...


----------



## pukunui (Dec 21, 2010)

TheAuldGrump said:


> I would like to see what Green Ronin could do with it, but I doubt that they would have the wherewithal to acquire the license.



GR have already denied having it ... quite bluntly too (Pramas' blog makes it clear that the SW license is more or less the last thing he'd want to acquire).



coyote6 said:


> Since it's a license, everything has to go to Lucas Arts for approval -- and that can take some time. Especially if Lucas Arts is busy with something else -- a new TV series or an MMORPG, for example. And if the company tries to rush something out, and it's crap -- well, hopefully, Lucas Arts would kick it back. Getting it right takes some time.



It's actually LucasFilm Licensing. LucasArts is a separate entity that handles all the electronic media ... and that was the reason why we never got any electronic character generators and stuff for any of WotC's SW RPGs (because LucasArts didn't want anyone else treading on their turf).


----------



## carmachu (Dec 21, 2010)

_NewbieDM_ said:


> My personal opinion is that we aren't talking about an rpg here at all, but rather a war game like Warhammer, and my gut tells me that GW is getting the license.




GW isnt getting it. There's no information in that regard. In fact teh rumors that surround the star wars licesnse was a company getting it that had no miniature experience.

HIGHLY doubtful GW gets the license.


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 21, 2010)

carmachu said:


> ...In fact teh rumors that surround the star wars licesnse was a company getting it that had no miniature experience...




Not quite true. The statement by Mongoose was _"...the company concerned is not known for its miniatures lines..."_ Depending on how accurate they were attempting to be, it doesn't necessarily rule out experience with miniatures. Personally, I'd read that as they do make minis or have made them in the past, they just aren't known for them...it's other things they are most known for.

But again, that all depends on how accurate they were attempting to be, and whether they purposely parsed their words...


----------



## HeavensThunderHammer (Dec 23, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## Beginning of the End (Dec 24, 2010)

MatthewJHanson said:


> Mongoose didn't just say that they did not get the license. They said that the didn't, AND that somebody else did, and dropped hints about who that might be. I think Matt knows the Internet well enough to know that will spark a rabid frenzy of speculation.




Mongoose had a legitimate announcement which net them pretty much zero marketing benefit ("we didn't get a license"). 

So Mongoose spiked that announcement by leaking the fact that the license had been granted along with a bunch of details about who did get the license. They stopped short of openly identifying that company (possibly because they were legally prohibited from doing so), but they did take a course of action deliberately designed to (a) steal some of that other company's thunder and (b) reap the benefit for themselves.

Now, as long as the frenzy of speculation continues, the actual license holder is probably going to benefit from all this. But if speculation settles into consensus that FFG has the license and FFG _does_ have the license, then the resulting response to the final announcement of "that's old news" will probably be harmful.

In that spirit, I say: "This is going to be West End Games' big comeback."


----------



## pukunui (Jan 20, 2011)

Get a load of this!

The pertinent bit: _"Called FFG and got a firm denial that they acquired the license. (It's out of their price-range and not worth the legal hassle) It was a very nice little chat and I was told that could repeat that information here. 
Called Lucas Licensing and was told that a role-playing game license had not been secured at present. This could just mean that they're still accepting bids and that final paperwork on any such license was not finished."_


----------



## Super Pony (Jul 29, 2011)

*Riiiiiiiise* Lord Vader
[Blatant Thread Necromancy]

Anyone have any thoughts on who the company will be?  

I am hoping Gen-Con is the venue chosen for the announcement by "whomever" since I'll be amongst the slouching masses in Indy next week and it'd be cool to be at ground zero so-to-speak.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 29, 2011)

Super Pony said:


> *Riiiiiiiise* Lord Vader
> [Blatant Thread Necromancy]
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on who the company will be?
> ...



The post right above yours indicates that, as of January, there was no company that had it at all.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2011)

As to the rumor that i have bought the Star Wars license I'd just like to say that I cannot comment on internet speculation.


----------



## Super Pony (Jul 30, 2011)

> _a role-playing game license had not been secured at present_



Well, now it's the end of July. Perhaps the license _has_ been secured. Or maybe it _hasn't_ and is in limbo. Nothing in this thread would indicate any more or less at this point. I just thought I'd kick around some speculation.

Crothian when will you be taking pre-orders?  I'll take seventeen special leather-bound-gold-foil-edged-illuminated-by-medieval-monks editions.    Oh and will your edition provide the much needed rules for midichlorians (god it hurts to even type that word)


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 30, 2011)

Bad news guys - George Lucas has decided to write the rules himself.... 

(Joking... I hope.)

The Auld Grump


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 30, 2011)

As I said in the other thread that brought this up only a few days ago, when someone announces they've got the Star Wars license, they won't keep it a secret. We'll ALL know.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 30, 2011)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> As I said in the other thread that brought this up only a few days ago, when someone announces they've got the Star Wars license, they won't keep it a secret. We'll ALL know.




Or maybe they want to up-show WoTC's 5e announcement* at GenCon this year?





* Yes, I'm starting up this rumor.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jul 30, 2011)

TheAuldGrump said:


> Bad news guys - George Lucas has decided to write the rules himself....
> 
> (Joking... I hope.)
> 
> The Auld Grump




*Lucas* "I find your lack of faith in me disturbing.  I will now unleash the full power of my lawyers the Dark Side upon you!"


----------



## Super Pony (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like it is FFG afterall. They just started links to X-Wing and Star Wars: The Card Game in their "Have you checked out our latest additions" links on their forums. Though the roleplaying game _may_ have been something they passed on...hopefully we'll see more as the week progresses.


----------



## Nikosandros (Aug 2, 2011)

Super Pony said:


> Looks like it is FFG afterall. They just started links to X-Wing and Star Wars: The Card Game in their "Have you checked out our latest additions" links on their forums. Though the roleplaying game _may_ have been something they passed on...hopefully we'll see more as the week progresses.



Yes, it's definitely FFG.

They made the following announcement:



> Fantasy Flight Games is pleased to announce that it has entered a comprehensive licensing partnership with Lucasfilm Ltd. for the worldwide rights to publish card, *roleplaying*, and miniatures games set in the popular Star Wars™ universe!
> 
> ”Being able to publish gaming products in the Star Wars universe is quite simply a hobby-game company’s dream come true,” said Christian T Petersen, CEO of Fantasy Flight Games. “I’m confident that both Star Wars fans as well as FFG’s regular customers will be blown away by the game experiences we have planned for this legendary IP.”
> 
> ...




No RPG announced so far, but the license covers it.


----------



## JediSoth (Aug 2, 2011)

I wonder if they'll re-jigger the WH40K RPG (or WHFRP) system for the RPG or if they'll design a new system from scratch? I'd like to see a new system, myself, though they'll be hard-pressed to woo me away from my beloved D6 Star Wars system.


----------



## Super Pony (Aug 2, 2011)

A d100 rehash of the game wouldn't be different enough to pull fans away from either WEG or WotC versions of the game, and it would step on the toes of their 40k sci-fi lines (Rogue Trader in particular). And despite the often sight-unseen bad press that WFRP 3 gets, a similar system would be pretty dang fun for Star Wars. 

But then again I am a dirty scab that crosses edition war lines freely while wearing shiney shoes and a big top hat. Besides...FFG couldn't wound the Star Wars universe anymore than Lucas has done himself


----------



## jimmifett (Aug 2, 2011)

I look forward to starship minis, and hopefully minis for rpg. I love saga, and will be hard pressed to change, but anything is possible if the system plays well.


----------



## Herschel (Aug 2, 2011)

pukunui said:


> (Pramas' blog makes it clear that the SW license is more or less the last thing he'd want to acquire).




Ah, so Green Ronin does have it then. 

Actually, Fantasy Flight recently converted four of their private game rooms in to offices atthe Event Center in order to handle a staff increase and the staff increase most likely needed to handle a new license and lines of Star Wars would be about, oh, say four people. 


Bah, my smartassery was ninja'd by official stuff.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 2, 2011)

Am I the only one who wants to see a Space Marine battalion go up against the 501?


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Aug 2, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Am I the only one who wants to see a Space Marine battalion go up against the 501?




Yes cross reference that, and the Battlestar Galactica stuff as well. 

So many questions, so much anticipation for it.

Now does it live to the hype.

We will see.
I'm waiting for them to open the Star Wars section on their RPG forum.
They have the Card and Mini game open so far.


----------



## darjr (Aug 2, 2011)

Table top gaming news said this.
Tabletop Gaming News – FFG announce upcoming titles set in the Star Wars universe

And that announcement from FFG
Fantasy Flight Games [News] - Use The Force

Fantasy Flight Games [News] - A Long Time Ago in a Galaxy Far, Far Away….


----------



## darjr (Aug 2, 2011)

The card game looks cool. But I'm really interested in the pre painted miniatures space ship game.


----------



## possum (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, I'm more interested in the fleet game.  I just hope that they really mine the Expanded Universe more than WOTC did for their Starship Battles did.  Congrats to FFG on getting the license, I can't wait for the eventual RPG.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 2, 2011)

The RPG will be WHFRP-like, bet the farm on it.  At the very least it will have lots of quality bits and cards.  This is FFG, after all.  That's what they do best.


----------



## Wycen (Aug 3, 2011)

While I doubt I'd buy and play it anyway, since the 2 previous versions are good and cheaper, I hope a Star Wars RPG does NOT use the Warhammer Rogue Trader/Dark Heresy rule set.  That would be appropriate for stormtrooper NPC's who can't accomplish anything, but suck for player characters.


----------

